# A6 2.7T mods



## baudi26 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, So i have had my 02 A6 2.7t with a 6 speed for about 2 years. The car has 95k on it and runs very strong.I have done the timing belt, water pump etc... I have been thinking about doing a few small mods now for a while. I already have the 17'' factory spot package wheels on it. I don't want to put more then $1,000 into it, for now. Any suggestions from some 2.7t owners where I should start? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (baudi26)*

chip, hsport sway bars, 710n diverter valves


----------



## baudi26 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (acktdi)*

And this can be done for all under $1,000?


----------



## boosted_A6 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (baudi26)*

chip is around $600, sway bars are between 3 and $400 and the dv's will run about $250 to $300 for the pair!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (boosted_A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted_A6* »_chip is around $600, sway bars are between 3 and $400 and the dv's will run about $250 to $300 for the pair!

300 for the pair







I think you are talking about the forge 007 pair.
Replacement 710N's should be 50 bucks
And I would recommend doing the hoppen stage 1 or 2 if your looking for more performance. I have stg. 1, and its flawless.
http://www.hoppenmotorsport.com/


----------



## baudi26 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (jettasmooth)*

great, thanks for the help


----------



## PPGOAL (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (baudi26)*

Check mods in signature. GIAC chip installed wth Bailey DVs and Samco TBB was $1200 by a very reputable and good indie shop. Best 68hp gain for the money and removes the speed governor, too. I've been running this config for 64k miles. Only downside is I took the car to 150mph one night and the clutch started slipping, resulting in it's replacement.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (PPGOAL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PPGOAL* »_... I took the car to 150mph one night....

I wish there was a piece of road around here where I can do that...








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vr6fury (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: A6 2.7T mods (Massboykie)*

i took my car to 145 giac stage 1 with 007's no probs, tip tranny aswell, i wouldve been ^$^#[email protected]# if a cop saw me haha it was on a 25


----------

